# How many Egg Shares would you be prepared to do?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

We are going to try one last IVF on our own (have shared twice before) and then we have no more money to have a full IVF. 

We have talked about sharing again but my consultant suggests that i should concentrate on us. 

How many would you do? 3/4? 

Thanks


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Caz Nox,

My goodness! By the look of your signature info you really have been through the mill  . 
My DH and I are hoping to E/S for the first time but are waiting to see if I'm accepted (should find out on Friday ). We have been asked by the clinic how many times we would be willing to share but that's a difficult question to answer. We are struggling financially so this is our only option of treatment although I really want to help someone else now I know how crippling infertility can be. At the moment I would say that I would keep on sharing until I've got the two children I've always dreamed of but you don't know what's around the corner or how you'll be feeling physically & emotionally. Only you can decide what's best for you!

Very best wishes & positive vibes to you! 

Scary x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

i havent started my treatment yet (consulation and tests on 10th june).  but i think that is a hard question to answer. at this moment in time i will say i will share as many times as it takes me to have my family, but i may think differently after the treatments.  if it took 10 times i would do it 10 times!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Caz...

Its a hard one to answer.... I have never shared before but am just about to..... Althought I have had IVF already on my own... I can honestly say that depending on how many eggs I get this time... (I only got 7 last cycle on 150iu of Gonal F.) I will make my disicion then, my clinic will not under any circumstances over simulate... I was going to be on 300iu this cycle but they have dropped me to 225iu... And my consultant has said that the hope is to get 8 eggs. 

I mean it all to do with your health and how you feel in yourself.... 

I have seen some women share 5 times are fine with it... And until I go through it I cant say yes go for it 10 times... 

Yes is fine saying I can do it over and over but it takes it toll... As you know. I think doing this cycle on your own it a great idea as the consultant said... And IF ( and that a big if) it comes to having to es again... See how you feel at the time.. 

I hope you come to a desision.... Good luck hun  
Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I would love to be able to give you a straight answer to this question, but like the others have said this is our first share and I have no idea how I'm going to feel while going through it or after....at the moment I think maybe up to 3 times but that may change.

I wish you loads of luck whatever decision you make

xxxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

our clinic only lets you share 3 times ,i am hopfuly going to share my first time in aug but if it does not take hubbys going to sperm donate so i could use all my eggs if needed ,im not sure how many times at the moment we said 3 time max


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive done it 3 times now as you know.i think id carry on going if we needed to if the clinic would allow it.its one of those things you think over again everytime you do it.


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

I was hoping to have twins my first time so I wouldn't have to worry about doing an IVF again much less sharing.  After having a singleton I decided to stop when I max out (3 times) or when I have a second child whichever comes first.  I'm currently on my third try.  Lord willing I will have at least one more child.


----------

